# road trip tomorrow, please help



## meatballLOVER (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi guys, 

So tomorrow I have to take a 5 hour car trip with meatball, and i'm a little worried about how to make her the most comfortable. Whenever we have to go in the car in the past, she always throws up. I read somewhere that hedgies get motion sickness, so I'm hoping thats it, but there's no way around this trip tomorrow, and I don't want her to get dehydrated. I thought about taking away her food the night before, do you think that would be a good idea? Any ideas would be helpful, thanks so much!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Definitely try limiting the food before the trip. Don't let her have any for a few hours before you leave. This is a quote from Nancy's site (hope you don't mind, Nancy!):



> Some hedgehogs get very carsick. It is best not to give food for a couple of hours prior to taking him/her in the car. If you will be gone more than an hour, it is best to take a bottle of your home water and a small unbreakable water dish, or water bottle if that is what the hedgehog uses. On any trip more than a few hours that includes a stopover he should be offered a bit of food. Even if you don't think you will be gone that long, packing water and food is a good idea, just in case.
> 
> Take plenty of extra bedding in case your hedgehog gets sick or relieves himself. Being in wet dirty bedding is not comfortable for him and wet bedding can give him a chill. Lining the carrier with a few layers of fleece provides a nice cozy warm place for him and the fleece will protect him from any bumps or jostling while in the vehicle or being carried.


She has a lot more info on there about traveling in general; you should definitely take a look.  http://www.freewebs.com/thehedgieden/hedgehogcare.htm

Since you'll be on the road for 5 hours, even if you don't offer food try to offer water--especially if she gets sick. And try to stop every couple of hours to check on her. My hedgie only gets sick going through mountainous areas (and so do I, so I don't blame him); some hedgies will get carsick no matter what you do.

I think some people use Bach's Rescue Remedy for car sickness, also, given before the trip. I've never used it though so I can't offer any experienced advice when it comes to that.

How cold is it in the area you're in? Remember to take hand warmers in case it gets too cold! And don't put her directly in the heat.

Good luck!


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

i would also think about taking a syringe and some unflavored pedialyte. Pedialyte is like gatorade for babies, but they have an unflavored kind that is safe for animals too. It just has electrolytes in it and is GREAT to give to an animal if they have diarrhea, are vomiting, or otherwise dehydrated. If the hedgie seems REALLY listless and fatigued and has vomitted a few times without drinking, you can use the syringe to drip some of the pedialyte into his mouth to help him get rehydrated..

He wont starve to death in 5 hours, so forcing him to eat is not too important, but he CAN become lethally dehydrated.


----------

